# how to breed locus



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

hey there like the title says how do you breed locus, im sick of paying £5 every week for my dragon and he aint even big yet, he can eat a tub in one go.

i want to save my self money and breed them but what do i need? does it have to be warm? plenty of light?

please help

thanks


----------



## Sorby (Jul 18, 2008)

There will be lots of people on here who really recommend breeding locust's, but my advice would be not to.

The basics - heat mat 24hrs, light bulb above them 10hrs a day. Give them lots of food (a lot or they'll eat each other!) such as spare veg, cereal, cat & dog biscuits etc. Provide laying boxs at one end. Old locust tubs filled with either sterile soil or damp sand should work well.

I tried for 5 months to breed them, but had no notable success. And the cost to feed them, combined with the effort of cleaning Vs. the minimal output made them not viable for me.

I also hated the fact that the adult locusts are not like the size 3/4 ones. They are far bigger, jump and FLY - it makes opening their container a right pain in the a:censor:e.

I went back to roaches.


----------



## pegleg (Sep 16, 2008)

ok Sorby,so how do you breed roaches then.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Start with a starter colony, or an established one like

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/194835-sale-large-dubia-roach-colony.html

or a small one from Phil

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/190515-dubia-roaches.html#post2548480

or even ebay.

Give them plenty of air to keep the humidity down, feed them a good high protein diet, and keep them in the dark. Do not let them escape to run riot in your house. LOL

If I had the cash, that colony would be mine by now.


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers grump but im after locust not roaches lol i think there too hard for beardes


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Huh where'd my post go, i only posted it a few mins ago


----------



## Mantis World (Apr 25, 2007)

neil270289 said:


> cheers grump but im after locust not roaches lol i think there too hard for beardes


Roaches aren't too hard for beardies, they love lobster roaches and it keeps them fit!


----------



## liz123 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi

Just read your thread, I have just made a set up for breeding locusts on what i have read about doing so.

First you need a large container, i.e. fish tank, with a mesh lid (this is important because they dont like humidity.

Second put in plenty egg boxes, and plenty of fresh veggies every day, bran or weetabix twice a week.

You will need a heat mat under the container to cover approx half the bottom turned on all the time, you will also need a light/heat source shining down into the container providing heat approx 38 -40 degrees. Approx 10 hours per day.

Then all you need is to buy some locust (it is better to buy large locust without wings and let them grow and shed). Once they have shed they will have a pink hue to their bodies for a short time.

The females abdomen will change colour which will be a wheaty colour and the males have bright yellow abdomens which are shorter in length. 

Hope this helps.


----------

